# Small blue six legged starfish



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys!
Sorry about all the questions, but since I am new in saltwater, I have to learn, learn, and learn.

Google did not provide a good answer for me today. 
Does this look like an Asterinas?

The one in picture is approx 4 mm.

Thank you!

Claude


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup, looks like an asterina...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

There are different opinions over the internet.
Some complain about eating zoas and coraline.
Some don't have any problem with them, or to big tank for so small starfish.

For me: I see them around my corals, zoas and hammer.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The population in my tank rises and falls, and I never see any evidence of them causing damage to any corals...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

mine clean the algae off the glass


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The population in my tank rises and falls, and I never see any evidence of them causing damage to any corals...


+1

I even have one about the size of a dime, but I don't see him often; all the others are much smaller.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've never had trouble with asterinas, but have read that a similar looking species that is dark in colour (not white or pale blue like asterinas) will eat corals. Asterinas are great - and if you think you have too many, you won't have any trouble pawning them off on the forum, or you can get some harlequin or bongo shrimp.


----------

